# Saving old photos



## soupey (Jan 20, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this question, so feel free to move it (mods) if there's a better spot for it.

MANY years ago, my great grandfather glued tons of family photos to the glass panes of a set of old windows and hung them for display.  At the time, it must have seemed creative and practical, but we want to get the photos off the glass without completely destroying them. 

The prevailing opinion with the family is to try steaming them to loosen the glue, then using some kind of scraping tool to gently get them off the glass without cutting or ripping them.

Since I know nothing about chemicals involved in developing film, I worry that steam may damage the image.

Any advice?  These photos are all pre-1960 B&W.

Thanks!
Kris


----------



## CCericola (Jan 20, 2011)

First. Take out the glass with the pictures intact and scan everything so if the photos are destroyed you have a record of them. 

Second: DO NOT USE STEAM

read more here: PhotoRestorations.org - Photo Restoration Directory - What you don't know can damage your photos


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely get the pictures scanned first, professionally (try a print shop) at as high a resolution as they can - with or without the glass attached.    It's not ideal, but if it is obvious that the photos will rip upon forcing them, just go with what you have to get the best copy possible.

Once you have a high-res digital file, you're saved.    That digital file can be copied and used to get a digital negative, and real B&W photos can be made from them in the darkroom.   

Repeat: Don't force the pictures off the glass until you've talked with someone at the print shop - or a photo lab if you can find one.    You want to get them scanned in as pristine shape as possible - it's unlikely the existing prints can be saved, but more prints can be made for your family to enjoy from a digital negative.

Hope this helps.    Good luck!


----------



## lensmankc (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree witrh CCericola


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 25, 2011)

It might be easier to photograph the photos instead of scanning. 

Ideally you would use a macro lens, which are made to be sharp when focused closely, and to it in nice diffused light (like outdoors on a cloudy day).


----------

